

The IO Monad for People who Simply Don't Care (2007) - davidkellis
http://blog.sigfpe.com/2007/11/io-monad-for-people-who-simply-dont.html

======
scotty79
I wonder if mainstream languages could introduce concept of pure function
(like a math or haskell functions, dependent only on values of its
parameters).

Most langauges default operation mode is like Haskel IO but maybe it could be
beneficial if programs in other languages could carve out some region of
purity that allows laziness that is Haskel basic mode of operation.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I wonder if mainstream languages could introduce concept of pure function
> (like a math or haskell functions, dependent only on values of its
> parameters).

D (the Digital Mars one) does that, and I've seen proposals to add it to other
languages.

